# Servlet Java : package javax.servlet does not exist ?



## kolbek (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une servlet permettant d'acceder à une base de donnée, mais lors de la compliation j'ai l'erreur suivante :

package javax.servlet does not exist

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OlivierL (9 Mars 2007)

tu compiles en ligne de commande, ou tu utilises un IDE ?

javax.serlvet n'est pas dans le JDK, c'est du J2EE.

PS : une servlet qui cause directement avec un SGBD, c'est mal !


----------



## kolbek (9 Mars 2007)

a la main : javac MaServlet.java


----------



## kolbek (9 Mars 2007)

j'ai install&#233; tomcat mais je pense qu'il faut d&#233;finir le classpath mais je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## OlivierL (9 Mars 2007)

C'est quand même largement plus simple avec un IDE  :hein:

Sinon, ben faut bricoler le CLASSPATH pour qu'il trouve ses petits là dedans :
/usr/local/tomcat/common/lib
Lances juste "javac -help" pour les détails

Tu y trouveras de jolis servlet-api.jar et jsp-api.jar


----------



## kolbek (9 Mars 2007)

oui mais on peut pas modifier le classpath d&#233;finitivement ?


----------



## Tarul (10 Mars 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> oui mais on peut pas modifier le classpath d&#233;finitivement ?


vaut mieux pas le setter d&#233;finitivement, car le classpath varie en fonction de ton application. L&#224; pour une aplication web java, il te faut l'api servlet, mais pour une autre application tu n'as besoin qu'un driver jdbc.

Apr&#232;s tu as les outils et les ide qui te permettent par projet de rajouter les librairies n&#233;cessaires pour compiler. apr&#232;s si tu ne veux pas utiliser d'ide tu peut faireun script qui fasse un truc du genre(pas sur de la syntaxe exacte): un javac *.java -cp:$CATALINA_HOME/common/lib/servlet-api.jar.

Question tu d&#233;veloppes avec quoi?

Je plussoie olivierL, mieux vaut s&#233;parer tes acc&#232;s aux donn&#233;es de ton servlet.


----------

